# New shanty transport issue



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Got a bump in the road on my new FX 100 Shappell flip this year. My "ice machine" (96 honda civic) that i have been using for my ice adventures over the past 5 years is to small for the flip. I've installed a hitch and got an aluminum cargo rack for the shanty, so problem solved there. The issue i'm seeing while driving is road salt. Trying to find some kind of hugh industrial trash bag maybe. Possibly a plastic container maybe ? Open to all suggestions. Folded up dim. are 44"x44"x18" high Thanks.

Lovin


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Go to a local furniture store and ask them if you can have one of the large clear bags that recliners come in?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I know your pain, I've had to deal with the same issue when toting mine behind, one of those ac covers with the elastic binder would be great if was 5 times bigger, I think there's got to be some kind of cover available, maybe just a cheap 6x6 tarp with eyelets and a ha;f dozen small bungees.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

maybe a outdoor propane grill cover???....anything would be better then nothing


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

they sell heavy covers for outdoor furniture to keep them covered in the winter. i would try there. 

for example, covers on this site:

http://www.the-cover-store.com/item...CSP35707GR1&CategoryCode=cushion_storage_bags

i would probably try this type of cover on the page there, but the dimensions on that one wont work. but if you google around you might be able to find something. you dont want a big sloppy wind whipped loose cover. you want something tight and something that zips up completely. one zipper would be ideal. keep it simple.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

a 4' x 4' x 24" industrial plastic cargo box could also be mounted to your rack. that would actually be even easier. you could bolt it onto your rack. get a good one though because if it opens up when your driving it would be catastrophic.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

A Tarp and Duct Tape.


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

Jigging Jim said:


> A Tarp and Duct Tape.


Instead of the duct tape just customize the tarp. Grab some grommets and cut the tarp to fit, add grommets to create a pouch. Then find a bungee or rope and run it through the grommets and pull tight. You can do it all for 20 bucks.

Better yet, make an envelope type tarp. Use the grommets to create the envelope and secure with plastic pull ties so it's permanent. Then add a few grommets to the flap end so once you slide the shanty in you can just pull the flap over and secure with a couple more bungees. Hope this gives you an extra idea. Good luck.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

everyone has the right idea...I would take a tarp and fold it to where it looks like you cut an envelope in half like your opening a letter.....that way you can slide the shanty in and only one side is open to where you can create quick tie downs to close it.....easy and cheap.....I would definitely do something because hauling my quad alone last year to the tip of michigan with nothing covering it destroyed my winch.....salts the devil on equiptment lol.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Toad Man said:


> Instead of the duct tape just customize the tarp. Grab some grommets and cut the tarp to fit, add grommets to create a pouch. Then find a bungee or rope and run it through the grommets and pull tight. You can do it all for 20 bucks.
> 
> Better yet, make an envelope type tarp. Use the grommets to create the envelope and secure with plastic pull ties so it's permanent. Then add a few grommets to the flap end so once you slide the shanty in you can just pull the flap over and secure with a couple more bungees. Hope this gives you an extra idea. Good luck.


Was thinking about the Pouch - but Duct Tape can seal out the salty water better than just Bungees and Grommets can.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I would do the pouch thing and use duct tape too. Jiggin is right the duct tape would seal out the water and salt better.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

U haul 4.99$ full size mattress bag


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

Ah heck with it, trade in the civic for a man truck with a bra, and some pink wheel covers.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm thinking my other toy would climb over most trucks. Lol. Its hard to switch from 40 mpg though. Really thinking on these ideas. Like bolting a plastic bin/ box but can't find anything close to big enough. Search all over the net 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Make a box out of 3/4" ply, some hinges, and a couple of locking hasps. Then bolt it down to your roof rack. Just make sure you hinge the front of the box and add some weather striping to seal it up.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

SlabSlayR said:


> I would do the pouch thing and use duct tape too. Jiggin is right the duct tape would seal out the water and salt better.


My EGO Thanks You! LOL


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Your welcome!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I know you invested in the hitch but here is another option. I hated taking the truck on long trips (gas consumption) as well so I placed some kayak foam pads to the top of my Corrolla and strapped the shanty tight. 
Problem solved.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

First thing I would try to do would be to get the biggest mud flaps I could find and bolt those things on. Then might try to make a shield out of a large Rubber-Maid trash can. And always hit the car wash to rinse off the salt.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

they sell covers for those shappells....I have one for my frabill when I am towing behind the wheeler...pretty strong and durable..But it is a Frabill..


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

If you plan on using duct tape i highly recommend getting gorilla tape. It's a little pricer but worth it. 


Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

lovin life said:


> My "ice machine" (96 honda civic) that i have been using for my ice adventures over the past 5 years is to small for the flip. I've installed a hitch and got an aluminum cargo rack for the shanty, so problem solved there. Trying to find some kind of hugh industrial trash bag maybe. Possibly a plastic container maybe ?


I have no suggestions better then the nylon tarp suggestions others have made, but what I would like to say is boy are you going to be easy to identify when I'm banging around checking out the ice holes this winter.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

old newspapers, elmers glue, and scotch tape should do the trick. 

please dont do anything crazy, i might be driving behind you


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

You guys crack me up !  Actually got a few queen size mattress bags today. That should do the trick !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

lovin life said:


> You guys crack me up !  Actually got a few queen size mattress bags today. That should do the trick !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That will work!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Mark if you get a truck you can take more stuff with you 

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hitch extension is getting welded today. Cargo rack is put together. I'm ready, just waiting for ice like everyone else. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If there isn't ice come down to the alum dock tournaments. All verticle jigging with live bait or artificial. We're fishing 20' of water catching nice crappie, saugeye, and gills. 

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

